# How do I move homing pigeons to a new location



## diddy

Can anyone help me with advice on how to move what are homing pigeons. I have two hand reared rock doves aka UK feral pigeons. They are both super tame, lovely birds...too tame in fact and this is causing problems with the neighbours etc. Luckily I have found them a new home with friends of mine who love them and they have no real neighbours as their house is in the countryside. The the birds have been 'free' since they were old enough to fly last September. They now live in a nice roost/house which I have fixed to the side of my house. At the moment they are free to come and go as they please and they pretty much have a routine of looking for me and their food early in the morning, they sit on my head and shoulder etc all very sweet. They are sitting on fake eggs at the moment so they take it in turns to go of for a few hours flying. Each night they put themselves to bed in their roost and on we go. Now I need to move them to my friends house which is only about 5 miles away. Short of just moving them and their box to his house I'm not sure what to do. I know that they must have excellent homing instincts so I think if we take them to his house they may just come back the same or next day wont they? Is there a special way to move homing pigeons. Do they have to be shut in for a few weeks at the new location etc. How do we make them settle at their new home and stay there? If anyone has any advice on how to move a pair of pigeons from one place to another I'd love to know how to do it really soon! Thank you


----------



## Skyeking

Since they are used to coming and going as they please at your place it may pose a problem, if they do have the homing ability, as some ferals do. They may have taken mental pictures of the area in regards to their little coop when they are outside and it also depends on how far away they have taken themselves-to take those mental picture. If they did they may come back.

However, your best bet it to keep them inside, let them set up house, and lay eggs, that will give them the best chance of staying in the new area, once they are allowed free. The eggs will be the most important thing for them and may keep them there, especially if allowed to hatch.

This has worked for a few of my birds, but keep in mind there are no guarantees.


----------



## pigeonpoo

I#ve done the same with a couple of my birds. take them to the new location and keep them confined until they lay. Place them outside in an open cage/box so that they can see the outside of their new home...I did this for five days. Then release them. If/when they return to their old loft DO NOT FEED THEM THERE. Basket them up and return them to the new home and feed. It takes patience and time. Good luck.


----------

